# nashville star



## daisyduke (Jul 2, 2008)

anyone watch Nashville star?? im so gonna audition for next season


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey, what happened to your avatar??


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 2, 2008)

i changed it nobody liked the old one so.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> i changed it nobody liked the old one so.........



Booooooooooooo.  Put it back.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 2, 2008)

I thought you were tryin out last year..


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 2, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> i changed it nobody liked the old one so.........



Who cares what everyone likes or dislikes? Use what YOU like.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 2, 2008)

i took it off and now i cant find it  i was gonna try out last year but i could never find out when the auditions were


----------



## JR (Jul 2, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> I thought you were tryin out last year..



Yep.  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=145045


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 2, 2008)

USA network was doin the show i didnt know ABC took it over


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 2, 2008)

Kenny can be your agent.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 2, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> Kenny can be your agent.



haha your funny


----------



## JR (Jul 2, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> Kenny can be your agent.



Where's BKA when I need his infamous quote.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 2, 2008)

what quote would that be Mr.


----------



## Resica (Jul 2, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Yep.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=145045


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 2, 2008)

tape some tunes and post them!  Lets hear what you sound like!!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 2, 2008)

shdw633 said:


> tape some tunes and post them!  Lets hear what you sound like!!



there is a kareoke place on myspace i just got to buy a mic for my computer


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 3, 2008)

If you got a fairly newer computer there is usually a microphone in the monitor.  Check your task bar for it.


----------



## BKA (Jul 3, 2008)

Sweet baby jesus


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 3, 2008)

BKA said:


> Sweet baby jesus


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

shdw633 said:


> If you got a fairly newer computer there is usually a microphone in the monitor.  Check your task bar for it.



it has it on there it just dont want to record. i click on the mic on the task bar and it says its on but wont record anything


----------



## Swede (Jul 3, 2008)

"""Well I was drunk .....  the day my momma got outta prison"""


----------



## head buster (Jul 3, 2008)

Whenever you figure out how to record you can audition for us.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> """Well I was drunk .....  the day my momma got outta prison"""




_AND I WENT TO PICK HER UP IN THE RAIN
BUT BEFORE I COULD GET TO THE STATION IN MY PICKUP TRUCK
SHE GOT RUNNED OVER BY A Danged ---- OLD TRAIN_


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 3, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/I7ffkpVwpEg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/I7ffkpVwpEg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

where is a computer guy when you need them im getting frustrated


----------



## shawn mills (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok DD, you gotta let us know when and where this Woodys crew audition is gonna be!


----------



## BKA (Jul 3, 2008)

head buster said:


> Whenever you figure out how to record you can audition for us.



Sweet baby jesus; please don't let her or him figure it out....

Amen


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

i tell ya what who lives in newnan??? jekyl n hides has kareoke tonight at 7 or 8 . i will go and one of yall can go and be my witness lol


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Resica (Jul 3, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/I7ffkpVwpEg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/I7ffkpVwpEg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



You have a beautiful voice OutFishHim.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

Resica said:


> You have a beautiful voice OutFishHim.



thats what i was thinkin


----------



## Swede (Jul 3, 2008)

Resica said:


> You have a beautiful voice OutFishHim.




Yes, that was touching.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 3, 2008)

Resica said:


> You have a beautiful voice OutFishHim.


----------



## Resica (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## daisyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

Resica said:


>



whats that about??


----------



## Resica (Jul 3, 2008)

She's crackin me with a whip...ouch.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

Resica said:


> She's crackin me with a whip...ouch.



oh lol just take it. it will be over before you know it.


----------



## shawn mills (Jul 3, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> i tell ya what who lives in newnan??? jekyl n hides has kareoke tonight at 7 or 8 . i will go and one of yall can go and be my witness lol



I travel through Newnan to get to hunting lease in Meriwether. The next friday evening I get down there I will let you holler in the mic so's I can be your witness


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

shawn mills said:


> I travel through Newnan to get to hunting lease in Meriwether. The next friday evening I get down there I will let you holler in the mic so's I can be your witness



in what mic


----------



## Swede (Jul 3, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> in what mic


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

he could be talkin bout his mic or doin kareoke give me a break


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 3, 2008)

BigSwede said:


>


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 3, 2008)

BigSwede said:


>


----------



## madrabbit (Jul 3, 2008)

wow.....................ummm


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## JD (Jul 3, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Where's BKA when I need his infamous quote.



Made it my sig line.


----------



## Swede (Jul 3, 2008)

Workin2Hunt said:


>





He He


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> he could be talkin bout his mic or doin kareoke give me a break



OMG


----------



## JD (Jul 3, 2008)

Lights on....


----------



## Darcy (Jul 3, 2008)

BigSwede said:


>




a NEW classic!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 3, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> Lights on....



Nobody's home....


----------



## JD (Jul 3, 2008)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Nobody's home....


----------



## Swede (Jul 3, 2008)

DD I'm still waiting to hear your singin


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 3, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> DD I'm still waiting to hear your singin




see post #24


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2008)

I thought we were getting tat pics?


----------



## packrat (Jul 3, 2008)

Resica said:


> You have a beautiful voice OutFishHim.



Sounds like the love-child of Edith Bunker and Gilbert Godfrey.


----------



## ray97303 (Jul 3, 2008)

packrat said:


> Sounds like the love-child of Edith Bunker and Gilbert Godfrey.





Just my luck! I have a fire wall on this computer that want let me here all these wonderful voices! Any Nashville Star hopefuls on here?


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 4, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I thought we were getting tat pics?



im still waiting on my camera


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 4, 2008)

DD go to this website, I think you will like it.  My sister sings all the time on it and she just won a contest on it.  It's kinda like a Karaoke chat room type thing.....I think.

ttp://www.singsnap.com

Let me know if you record something there.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 4, 2008)

shdw633 said:


> DD go to this website, I think you will like it.  My sister sings all the time on it and she just won a contest on it.  It's kinda like a Karaoke chat room type thing.....I think.
> 
> ttp://www.singsnap.com
> 
> Let me know if you record something there.



i guess im gonna have to go buy a mic


----------



## shawn mills (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey DD, sorry took so long to get back to this post- working too much! I WAS REFERING TO THE MIC AT THE PLACE YOU MENTIONED, JECKYL AND HYDES RIGHT?


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

what song do yall want to hear??? be reasonable. examples: sara evans, carrie underwood, kellie pickler, miranda lambert, faith hill etc....


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

okay i recorded a song but i dont know how to post it here??


----------



## WarrenCo (Jul 5, 2008)

if you think you can do it, go ahead and try. what will it hurt? maybe your the next Carrie Underwood


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

i ant find out how to post it here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)

PM one of the mods or admin,  see who's online and send them a pm on how to.  Still waiting on tat pics.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

i cant find a mod


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> i cant find a mod



There's 3 online right now.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

who??


----------



## shawn mills (Jul 5, 2008)

DD- scroll to the top of the scree where it says Georgia Outdoor News Forum and click on that, then when it comes to that screen, scroll all the way to the bottom and you will see a list of everyboby currently on line here at woodys. Mods are in bold type, admins in red.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

just waiting for JT to help me post it for yall


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


>



needs salt


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

if yall want to go to www. singsnap.com and look for coongal yall can hear me


----------



## jkdodge (Jul 5, 2008)

Sound pretty good daisyduke


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> if yall want to go to www. singsnap.com and look for coongal yall can hear me



I found Alice Cooper but no Coongal.
http://www.singsnap.com/snap/watchandlisten/artistbrowse?letter=c

How about a link?


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

<object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/bbc5d516"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/bbc5d516" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

And another...

<object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/bafc9d86"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/bafc9d86" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> <object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/bbc5d516"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/bbc5d516" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>



hey!! i love that song


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

One more....

<object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/bc10c290e"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/bc10c290e" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> And another...
> 
> <object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/bafc9d86"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/bafc9d86" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>



post the i wonder song that is a good one


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> if yall want to go to www. singsnap.com and look for coongal yall can hear me


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

Here you go...

<object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b5a5767e"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b5a5767e" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

Is this Taylor Swift or DD????

<object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b6db2c7e"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b6db2c7e" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

<object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b4aacf2e"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b4aacf2e" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> <object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b4aacf2e"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b4aacf2e" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>



why is that funny?? and yes that was me singing taylors song


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

<object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b5a55546"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b5a55546" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


>



thanks!!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

so could i do nashville star


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

Sweet Baby Jesus!!!

<object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b2bdbb6e"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b2bdbb6e" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus!!!
> 
> <object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b2bdbb6e"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b2bdbb6e" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>



That's not her, sounds like Kennyjr


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus!!!
> 
> <object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b2bdbb6e"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b2bdbb6e" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>



i messed it up cuz i didnt have the stereo mix on then thats why i messed up i will redo for ya


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> i messed it up cuz i didnt have the stereo mix on then thats why i messed up i will redo for ya



Oh no, no, no, that's OK don't want to put you through any trouble.


----------



## BoxerLuvr (Jul 5, 2008)

You Go Girl !
Sounds pretty good.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> Oh no, no, no, that's OK don't want to put you through any trouble.



no trouble lol


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

BoxerLuvr said:


> You Go Girl !
> Sounds pretty good.



thanks !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> no trouble lol



No..............really it's okay.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> no trouble lol



Sing it LOUD, girl!
Put your heart into it!


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> i messed it up cuz i didnt have the stereo mix on then thats why i messed up i will redo for ya



Take 2!

<object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/ada8165e"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/ada8165e" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>

The music sounded much better on this take.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)

*Decisions*

Okay boys and girls we have a couple of choices. A)  We can sponsor DD's debut albumn, or  B) Donate beer $ to Moebirds.  Maybe I should of made this a poll.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> Take 2!
> 
> <object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/ada8165e"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/ada8165e" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>
> 
> The music sounded much better on this take.




oh so my voice dont lol i see how it is


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Sing it LOUD, girl!
> Put your heart into it!



thanks i will try


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 5, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay boys and girls we have a couple of choices. A)  We can sponsor DD's debut albumn, or  B) Donate beer $ to Moebirds.  Maybe I should of made this a poll.



Now see, someday when DD or Coongal is rich and famous and releasing albums with Kid Rock, ya'll are gonna regret giving this tallented, fine young gal such a hard time.

It'll take a lot of hard work but this gal can do it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> oh so my voice dont lol i see how it is



Without a doubt.....................best one yet.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Now see, someday when DD or Coongal is rich and famous and releasing albums with Kid Rock, ya'll are gonna regret giving this tallented, fine young gal such a hard time.
> 
> It'll take a lot of hard work but this gal can do it!



aww thanks who wants to be my agent lol and thanks H.O.Q!!


----------



## BKA (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm speechless...........and I feel a little violated........


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

BKA said:


> I'm speechless...........and I feel a little violated........



why is that??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)

BKA said:


> I'm speechless...........and I feel a little violated........



Been there, done that.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been there, done that.



why do yall feel violated???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> why do yall feel violated???



I was referring to my doctor visit.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I was referring to my doctor visit.



oh but i dont think the other guy was


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)

BKA said:


> I'm speechless...........and I feel a little violated........



Yeah BKA, what exactly are you referring to, you been to the Doc also?


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah BKA, what exactly are you referring to, you been to the Doc also?



lol


----------



## shawn mills (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey DD! I just heard your songs... keep it up and practice. i think ya got something there!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

shawn mills said:


> Hey DD! I just heard your songs... keep it up and practice. i think ya got something there!



thanks!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)

shawn mills said:


> Hey DD! I just heard your songs... keep it up and practice. i think ya got something there!



Smoooooooooooooch.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Smoooooooooooooch.



hey lol whats that suppose to mean lol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> hey lol whats that suppose to mean lol



:


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> :



lol okay then


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

Here's the latest.....

<object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b5cfc21e"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b5cfc21e" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 5, 2008)

I just wanna know where the name coongal came from???


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

DD can you do red high heels by Kelley Pickler?


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

<object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/aca8371e"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/aca8371e" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>


----------



## Ron288 (Jul 5, 2008)

sounds ok keep it up you will get better


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> DD can you do red high heels by Kelley Pickler?



yes i can hold on


----------



## matthewsman (Jul 5, 2008)

*keep at it*

hit or miss,some was pretty good...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> I just wanna know where the name coongal came from???



i like coonhunting


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> i like coonhunting


Well dern Thats great!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> <object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/aca8371e"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/aca8371e" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>



My cat just started howling. 
Since when did my cat learn to howl?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> yes i can hold on


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

okay i recorded it


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> My cat just started howling. :banghe
> Since when did my cat learn to howl?



oh your so nice lol right


----------



## K80 (Jul 5, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> My cat just started howling. :banghe
> Since when did my cat learn to howl?


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

And here it is ladies and gents "Red High Heels" by DD

<object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/c2110ea4e"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/c2110ea4e" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> oh your so nice lol right



I was being serious, Fiona starting making strange noises.  DD, most of em are good and you could probably do something with some coaching but Tim McGraw by Taylor Swift wasn't one of the better ones. 

Try some Faith Hill


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> And here it is ladies and gents "Red High Heels" by DD
> 
> <object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/c2110ea4e"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/c2110ea4e" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>




so what is my best JD?


----------



## GAX (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)

I'd trade my soul to the devil just for one goodys powder.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> so what is my best JD?



Yeah JD.....................


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

just did faith hill for ya tbug


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd trade my soul to the devil just for one goodys powder.



You just need a little hair of the dog.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> just did faith hill for ya tbug


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

And this request goes out to T-Bug from DD

<object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/c5121dabe"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/c5121dabe" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>


----------



## K80 (Jul 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> And here it is ladies and gents "Red High Heels" by DD
> 
> <object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/c2110ea4e"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/c2110ea4e" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>



You shouldn't have.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

K80 said:


> You shouldn't have.



why is that??


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

just did gretchen wilson


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

Lets go to the Judges.... Simon what do you think of her performance?


----------



## K80 (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> why is that??



Ok since you asked, all  aside.  That was by far one of the worst things I have listened to.  Yes some of the others weren't so bad but they were not great either.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> just did gretchen wilson


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Just for HOQ!

<object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b3a36146"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b3a36146" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 5, 2008)

Dont feel bad I sing as bad as I walk.


----------



## K80 (Jul 5, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Dont feel bad I sing as bad as I walk.



I sing as bad as you walk too but we are not putting it out on the web either.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 5, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Dont feel bad I sing as bad as I walk.



But you do a mean coyote yelp!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> Just for HOQ!
> 
> <object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b3a36146"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b3a36146" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>



OMG..............That's mine and Kenny's "song".


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 5, 2008)

Did somebody sat "Coyote Ugly"?
Get my wig and a piece of plywood "I'm gettin on the bar"!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)

Request?????????....................Anybody??????


----------



## Ron288 (Jul 5, 2008)

work on your high notes some, all the people making fun lets here one of yours  you got more guts then i got.


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Request?????????....................Anybody??????



How bout some Whitney Houston or Dolly Parton?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> How bout some Whitney Houston or Dolly Parton?


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> How bout some Whitney Houston or Dolly Parton?



dont know about that i aint that good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> How bout some Whitney Houston or Dolly Parton?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 5, 2008)

Yall better be glad I am going fishing tonight or me n uncle cuervo would make it embarassing to log on here tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> dont know about that i aint that good



chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiickeeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> dont know about that i aint that good



Come on you can do it. You just got to believe!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> Come on you can do it. You just got to believe!



trust me i aint that good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> Come on you can do it. You just got to believe!



JD, do you think maybe she needs to rest her vocal cords, you being her manager and all, I wouldn't think you would want to damage her uh voice or anything.


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> JD, do you think maybe she needs to rest her vocal cords, you being her manager and all, I wouldn't think you would want to damage her uh voice or anything.



Quack you my be right. But what concerns me is that she won't even try. It's like she has just given up and I really feel that she could nail a Whitney Houston song but I guess we will never know.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

just recorded another grethen wilson should be good


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

If Whitney and Dolly is out of the question what about Gretchen Wilsons  Redneck woman?


----------



## K80 (Jul 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> Quack you my be right. But what concerns me is that she won't even try. It's like she has just given up and I really feel that she could nail a Whitney Houston song but I guess we will never know.



Yall are so mean to this poor girl it's .  The  part is that she doesn't even see it.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

i dont know a whitney houston song


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

<object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b8114be36"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b8114be36" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

K80 said:


> Yall are so mean to this poor girl it's .  The  part is that she doesn't even see it.



 If you ain't got anything good to say then don't say anything.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 5, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ky4rfA_tebY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ky4rfA_tebY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

here's a suggestion


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

okay i will try it


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> okay i will try it


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

okay done it aint good but i did it


----------



## jbi1104 (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> so could i do nashville star



Not a chance.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

jbi1104 said:


> Not a chance.



ummm okay nice opinion


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

Just for you SOS!

<object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/bd10d4426"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/bd10d4426" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> okay done it aint good but i did it


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 5, 2008)

hurry up jd your slippin.


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

Its there!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)

LOOK OUT Nashville here comes JD and coondog.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 5, 2008)

Dont get no better than that...

DD I gotta give it to ya you aint skeered.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 5, 2008)

Cmon DD go big or go home!!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7PENBU3lrpE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7PENBU3lrpE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Cmon DD go big or go home!!
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7PENBU3lrpE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7PENBU3lrpE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 5, 2008)

It was the extended version. Give her some time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)

I've heard of "No show George" , is there a such thing as "No show coondog"?  JD, your client seems to be somewhat unreliable, or is she just having a shot and relaxing those above mentioned vocal cords?  She may be getting a little "horse".


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 5, 2008)

Coondogs dont get horse they can bay all night.


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've heard of "No show George" , is there a such thing as "No show coondog"?  JD, your client seems to be somewhat unreliable, or is she just having a shot and relaxing those above mentioned vocal cords?  She may be getting a little "horse".



Its COONGAL not dog... From the sound of the last recording I think she may have overworked her vocal cords. The high notes just weren't quite spot on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> Its COONGAL not dog... From the sound of the last recording I think she may have overworked her vocal cords. The high notes just weren't quite spot on.



Whoops, my bad.................I can't believe she up and bailed on you like that, no phone call, no pm, no nothing?  I bet another agent lured her away.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> Its COONGAL not dog... From the sound of the last recording I think she may have overworked her vocal cords. The high notes just weren't quite spot on.




Coon gal my cause some racial tensions and prompt jesse,al and the rainbow coalition to boycott her tour.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Coon gal my cause some racial tensions and prompt jesse,al and the rainbow coalition to boycott her tour.



Can't get nothing past SOS, JD you might want to hire him as a consultant.  I would of never thought about that.


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Coon gal my cause some racial tensions and prompt jesse,al and the rainbow coalition to boycott her tour.



Yea, the name is going to be a publicity nightmare... but I am already working on that kennyjr heads up the PR department and I have him on top of it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)

Typical..............somebody goes "big time" and the first thing they do is forget about their Woody buds. I just never thought it would happen so quickly. I guess I'm just going to have to keep listening to the same songs over and over and over and...........................


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

Here is what kennyjr came up with... we also got Don Imus to write the story inside the mag explaining the reason for the name Coongal. IF this don't work I don't know what will.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, I for one am tired of sitting around waiting on another hit song, I do have other things to do...............


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 5, 2008)

Maybe it is time for a Woody's Idol contest???


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 5, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Coon gal my cause some racial tensions and prompt jesse,al and the rainbow coalition to boycott her tour.



So?

Nobody knows her, let Jesse, Al, Lefty Louey, John Lewis and all the NAACP pimps get her into the national spotlight. 
She'll star on Good Morning America, Leno and Letterman.
Geraldo can do a hard hitting expose about how she's just a poor ol country gal.
Once she makes her apologies on Oprah she's home free $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> So?
> 
> Nobody knows her, let Jesse, Al, Lefty Louey, John Lewis and all the NAACP pimps get her into the national spotlight.
> She'll star on Good Morning America, Leno and Letterman.
> ...



kennyjr your fired.  Ta-ton-ka chips, this is the kinda of PR that we need and I want you to take over kenny's spot. I will send you a compensation package via PM.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've heard of "No show George" , is there a such thing as "No show coondog"?  JD, your client seems to be somewhat unreliable, or is she just having a shot and relaxing those above mentioned vocal cords?  She may be getting a little "horse".



okay chill i will do it i wasnt feeling good lol


----------



## madrabbit (Jul 5, 2008)

I got to make one these my myspace profile song!   errrrrr............maybe not.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

dang they dont have that song on there


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

any other requests??


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Dont get no better than that...
> 
> DD I gotta give it to ya you aint skeered.



thanks i know lol just joking


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

did martina mcbride


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

where are my agents!!! am i gonna have to find another one lol


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> did martina mcbride



Did she do what?


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> Did she do what?



i sang one of her songs silly


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

where is micah at


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> i sang one of her songs silly



You sang it silly? I'm confused.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> You sang it silly? I'm confused.



i was calling you silly lol no i sang one of her songs lol


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> where is micah at



What's a Micah?


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> What's a Micah?



a guy lol micahdean


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

Here you go Muddy!

<object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b6c067f6"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b6c067f6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

just recorded another gretchen wilson song


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> Here you go Muddy!
> 
> <object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b6c067f6"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b6c067f6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>



Oh. Thanks...


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

i made one for mopar318 its rascal flatts


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Jul 5, 2008)

Use To Wish I Could Sing


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

Ga-Bullet said:


> Use To Wish I Could Sing



lol maybe you can??


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> lol maybe you can??



Maybe you can??


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 5, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Maybe you can??



Are you related to LLove?


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Are you related to LLove?



lol no


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> lol no



DD, I was talking to OutFishHim


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> DD, I was talking to OutFishHim



my bad Tbug lol


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 5, 2008)

Who's lol?


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> Who's lol?



lol stands for laughing out loud


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 5, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> Who's lol?



You are


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> You are



hahaha yea!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> hahaha yea!!



Yeah Muddy!  Get with the program why don't cha!


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Jul 5, 2008)

Give That Girl a Bucket


----------



## GAX (Jul 5, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> Who's lol?


It's what you do when you read this thread, and also a lot of


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> lol stands for laughing out loud[/QUOTE
> 
> Oh.
> 
> ...


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> It's what you do when you read this thread, and also a lot of



umm okay im not mad that you dont like my singing im cool with it


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 5, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> It's what you do when you read this thread, and also a lot of



Ya'll just need to leave DD alone and stop


----------



## GAX (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> umm okay im not mad that you dont like my singing im cool with it


I didn't say I didn't like your singing. I think it's quite unique! That's just what Country Music needs.....


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Ya'll just need to leave DD alone and stop



haha thanks for the laugh Tbug made me feel better


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 5, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> Knucklehead.



Alright you, we've already had this talk.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> haha thanks for the laugh Tbug made me feel better



You're very welcome DD!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> I didn't say I didn't like your singing. I think it's quite unique! That's just what Country Music needs.....



why is it unique??? please explain


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 5, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Alright you, we've already had this talk.



True. You were also given a warning...


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

i think letting yall hear me sing has kinda opened the door for me alittle more here


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> i think letting yall hear me sing has kinda opened the door for me alittle more here



DD, you're at the age that you gotta learn to take the bull by the horns and seize your opportunities.

Or you could just grab ol' Bison-Buddy around the neck.


----------



## GAX (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> why is it unique??? please explain



It's almost a Rocky, Punky, type of crossover.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> DD, you're at the age that you gotta learn to take the bull by the horns and seize your opportunities.
> 
> Or you could just grab ol' Bison-Buddy around the neck.



lol yea its hard yo make it in the music industry though


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 5, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> True. You were also given a warning...



Where's my watermelon?  I need some refreshments while I listen too all of DD's songs!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> It's almost a Rocky, Punky, type of crossover.



but then people would say it aint country when i really am


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Where's my watermelon?  I need some refreshments while I listen too all of DD's songs!



WATERMELON i want some!!!


----------



## GAX (Jul 5, 2008)

Well then, stay away from the pop country and sing some Patsy Cline or something. IMO


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> WATERMELON i want some!!!



I ain't seen no pie.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> Well then, stay away from the pop country and sing some Patsy Cline or something. IMO



loretta lynn???


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> I ain't seen no pie.



pie??? we are talkin about a fruit no offense muddyfoots lol


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Jul 5, 2008)

Watermelon's If It'll Hush you up We'll get Ya One.


----------



## GAX (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> loretta lynn???


Yeah, older stuff...but make it your own.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

Ga-Bullet said:


> If It'll Hush you up We'll get Ya One.



you are getting on my nerves!! where is my body gaurd and agent at when i need them lol


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> lol yea its hard yo make it in the music industry though



Especially when one cannot sing.


----------



## SKINNERZ71 (Jul 5, 2008)

you know i've been reading and listening to this thread and the 2nd version of kerosene wasn't that bad i got a couple requests. how bout another miranda song: gunpowder and lead. if not lets go with a classic tammy wynette : stand by your man


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> pie??? we are talkin about a fruit no offense muddyfoots lol



No offense. I knew you weren't a quarterback.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Especially when one cannot sing.



umm okay i cant sing but i have fun with it


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 5, 2008)

I want some Tanya Tucker....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> umm okay i cant sing but i have fun with it




Don't feel bad!  We are all having fun with it.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

SKINNERZ71 said:


> you know i've been reading and listening to this thread and the 2nd version of kerosene wasn't that bad i got a couple requests. how bout another miranda song: gunpowder and lead. if not lets go with a classic tammy wynette : stand by your man



they dont have neither songs sorry


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 5, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Don't feel bad!  We are all having fun with it.



 I was serious....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 5, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> I was serious....




So was I!


----------



## GAX (Jul 5, 2008)

Kinda off the beaten path, but what about Kentucky Headhunters - Dumas Walker?


----------



## SKINNERZ71 (Jul 5, 2008)

how bout some janis joplin??


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 5, 2008)

I wouldn't mind hearin some Heart...But I may go to bed first.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 5, 2008)

I still want Whitney!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 5, 2008)

Wonder what she's recordin...


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

The title of this song says it all.

<object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/bdb25db6"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/bdb25db6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>


----------



## Resica (Jul 5, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Especially when one cannot sing.



Let's hear some of yours Out!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 5, 2008)

Resica said:


> Let's hear some of yours Out!!




Please!  I just stand there and look pretty!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> The title of this song says it all.
> 
> <object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/bdb25db6"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/bdb25db6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>




Who are the background singers?


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> Who are the background singers?



kennyjr and Hooked on Quack!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> kennyjr and Hooked on Quack!



Thought I recognized them. Quack needs another tune-up.


----------



## Resica (Jul 5, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Please!  I just stand there and look pretty!



I don't see ya!!!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 5, 2008)

Out of all of them the "I Wonder" song was your best.  Didn't listen to it all but from what I heard it was okay.  

Keep practicing!


----------



## JD (Jul 5, 2008)

Here's the link to her songs just highlight embeded link then paste and copy.

http://www.singsnap.com/snap/watchandlisten/recordingsforuser/b816bbec


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 5, 2008)

Resica said:


> I don't see ya!!!



EXACTLY!!!!!!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> The title of this song says it all.
> 
> <object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/bdb25db6"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/bdb25db6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>




i actually did that song for mopar318 lol


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 5, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> i actually did that song for mopar318 lol



Why?


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 5, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> Why?



it kinda reminds me of me and him


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 5, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> Why?




Cause it hurts the most!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 6, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Cause it hurts the most!



Whip me again.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 6, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> Whip me again.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 6, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> it kinda reminds me of me and him









Wait, maybe we should start a new thread!


----------



## LLove (Jul 6, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Are you related to LLove?



no no, dont bring me up. I've been good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> Thought I recognized them. Quack needs another tune-up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> kennyjr and Hooked on Quack!



That was kenny who was off key............I on the other hand NAILED it.


----------



## JD (Jul 6, 2008)

Ya'll left one out! 

<object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/c2f3aaf6"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/c2f3aaf6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>


----------



## K80 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yall need to quit teasing this poor girl.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 6, 2008)

I Quadruple dog dare any member on here to make do a song and post it up here that is better than DD's singing.I will even put up one of the sultans Trophy cat fishishing rods as a prize.


----------



## JD (Jul 6, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I Quadruple dog dare any member on here to make do a song and post it up here that is better than DD's singing.I will even put up one of the sultans Trophy cat fishishing rods as a prize.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 6, 2008)

look if yall dont like me singing just say so. its not nice to lie to people.


----------



## JD (Jul 6, 2008)

Don't let them get you down DD they are just jealous.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 6, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> Don't let them get you down DD they are just jealous.



yea right you dont have to say that just to be nice


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 6, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> look if yall dont like me singing just say so. its not nice to lie to people.



I am being serious with my wager.Lets face it your no tracy chapman but at least you had the guts to put some songs out there.Now I figure we can all have some fun that is if any body has enough skill!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> Ya'll left one out!
> 
> <object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/c2f3aaf6"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/c2f3aaf6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>


Kenny did much better on those back up notes.


Sultan of Slime said:


> I Quadruple dog dare any member on here to make do a song and post it up here that is better than DD's singing.I will even put up one of the sultans Trophy cat fishishing rods as a prize.



How about a little Neil Diamond duet with me and Kenny?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 6, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I Quadruple dog dare any member on here to make do a song and post it up here that is better than DD's singing.I will even put up one of the sultans Trophy cat fishishing rods as a prize.




You da man Sultan!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 6, 2008)

my singing career is over on woody's im not gonna lat yall post my songs just to laugh at them


----------



## Otis (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 6, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> my singing career is over on woody's im not gonna lat yall post my songs just to laugh at them



Half the of  the fun of going to the carrie-okie bar is laughing and having fun.

DD its just like throwing out the first pitch in a baseball game.
Its never a 98 mph heater in the strike zone,its always a rainbow that bounces in front of the plate.

Dont get mad you have set the bar now lets see what everybody can do.


----------



## K80 (Jul 6, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> my singing career is over on woody's im not gonna lat yall post my songs just to laugh at them



It's too late for you to turn into a baby now.  If you were going to do that you should have done it on the second page.  You say you are country so cowboy up and have fun with every one else.  If you are laughing about it they can't laugh at you they can only laugh with you.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 6, 2008)

K80 said:


> It's too late for you to turn into a baby now.  If you were going to do that you should have done it on the second page.  You say you are country so cowboy up and have fun with every one else.  If you are laughing about it they can't laugh at you they can only laugh with you.



x 10

Thanks K80 I couldnt find the ramp to get on my soapbox!!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> x 10
> 
> Thanks K80 I couldnt find the ramp to get on my soapbox!!![/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## K80 (Jul 6, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> Sultan of Slime said:
> 
> 
> > x 10
> ...


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 6, 2008)

Its like on batman you have to meet at the predetermined spot when you see the buttonbuck symbol in the sky.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jul 6, 2008)

K80 said:


> fulldraw74 said:
> 
> 
> > And just where was my phone call?  You know how much I love population control.
> ...


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

K80 said:


> It's too late for you to turn into a baby now.  If you were going to do that you should have done it on the second page.  You say you are country so cowboy up and have fun with every one else.  If you are laughing about it they can't laugh at you they can only laugh with you.



yea i know it. i take my singing kinda serious sometimes. preforming on the computer is way different from me preforming in real life though.


----------



## Swede (Jul 7, 2008)

Great way to start the morning. 


Thanks DD


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> Great way to start the morning.
> 
> 
> Thanks DD



thanks for what??


----------



## Swede (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> thanks for what??



The songs. I enjoyed them.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jul 7, 2008)

Could we maybe have a video?  I see that Jennifer Nettles just released one where she's singing at the beach in a bikini top.

Just an idea.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 7, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> Ya'll left one out!
> 
> <object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/c2f3aaf6"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/c2f3aaf6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>



I enjoyed that one. Very good! 

You know, she's just singin into some computer mike. There's no hundreds of thousands of dollars of recording devices or any remixing or whatever goes on in a recording studio.

I bet you sound even better live


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I enjoyed that one. Very good!
> 
> You know, she's just singin into some computer mike. There's no hundreds of thousands of dollars of recording devices or any remixing or whatever goes on in a recording studio.
> 
> I bet you sound even better live




Me 2.  That was very good.  You have a voice that can be very - uh, how can I say this - uh, sultry.  You need to try Strawberry Wine (the song not the drink - although drinking a little first might help ), I think you have the voice for it.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Me 2.  That was very good.  You have a voice that can be very - uh, how can I say this - uh, sultry.  You need to try Strawberry Wine (the song not the drink - although drinking a little first might help ), I think you have the voice for it.



is that by sheryl crow??? me sultry hahaha right


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I enjoyed that one. Very good!
> 
> You know, she's just singin into some computer mike. There's no hundreds of thousands of dollars of recording devices or any remixing or whatever goes on in a recording studio.
> 
> I bet you sound even better live



thanks!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Me 2.  That was very good.  You have a voice that can be very - uh, how can I say this - uh, sultry.  You need to try Strawberry Wine (the song not the drink - although drinking a little first might help ), I think you have the voice for it.



perv


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> perv



lol how is he a perv


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 7, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> perv


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> lol how is he a perv



He's saying your voice is sultry, that translates to sexy that translates into him being a perv.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's saying your voice is sultry, that translates to sexy that translates into him being a perv.



lol nahh i aint sexy lol


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 7, 2008)

I think we need to hear some more..


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Request?????????....................Anybody??????



Ozzy Ozbourne: Crazy Train


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Ozzy Ozbourne: Crazy Train



Dood, that ain't kuntry.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dood, that ain't kuntry.



exactly lol try somethin country and alittle more girly


----------



## BKA (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> lol nahh i aint sexy lol



That's true......


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> is that by sheryl crow??? me sultry hahaha right



Deanna Carter


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 7, 2008)

Gretchen Wilson - Redneck Woman


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 7, 2008)

Your always gonna have those tanked fans that will holler out"Play some Freebird!!!"

So you might wanna learn it.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Deanna Carter



they dont have that song


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Your always gonna have those tanked fans that will holler out"Play some Freebird!!!"
> 
> So you might wanna learn it.



You referring to Muddy?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 7, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Your always gonna have those tanked fans that will holler out"Play some Freebird!!!"
> 
> So you might wanna learn it.



You were "that guy" weren't you.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

BKA said:


> That's true......



you dont know that!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Freebird!!!!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Freebird!!!!



they dont have freebird ive done checked


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> you dont know that!!!



Yea BKA, you don't know that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Freebird!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 7, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You referring to Muddy?



What's wrong with Freebird?


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yea BKA, you don't know that.



exactly wait til i post my pics of my camo bikini and tat


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> What's wrong with Freebird?



nothin i like the song they just dont have it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> exactly wait til i post my pics of my camo bikini and tat


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> exactly wait til i post my pics of my camo bikini and tat



Hooked on Quack has a camera you can borrow.


----------



## Swede (Jul 7, 2008)

Mule skinner blues.. Dolly


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> nothin i like the song they just dont have it



You have to be kidding me...how could they not have FREEBIRD!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Hooked on Quack has a camera you can borrow.



I can even take the picture, but I will need an assistant.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 7, 2008)

BKA where are you when we need you...


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Stairway to Heaven?


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can even take the picture, but I will need an assistant.



Where's Bison Boy?  Somebody call him and wake him up...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Stairway to Heaven?



Alright, enough with all the talk, we need pics and some singing.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 7, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



perv


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Where's Bison Boy?  Somebody call him and wake him up...



Kenny is a little closer.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 7, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> perv


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> perv



lol why do you say that?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 7, 2008)

Whats that Sugarland song about please send money?


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 7, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ayzhJKy8H_A&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ayzhJKy8H_A&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> lol why do you say that?



Who is lol?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Who is lol?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 7, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> lol why do you say that?


It worked for you on post # 328 so I figured I would try it.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Whats that Sugarland song about please send money?



i got ya hold on hun


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 7, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Who is lol?



threadkiller...


----------



## shawn mills (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok DD,as head of your security team and bodyguard I have to approve any bikini shots or tattoo shots prior to public postage. We cant have photos out there that will cause a greater security risk to my client. I'm only thinking of your well being you understand?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> It worked for you on post # 368 so I figured I would try it.


  I must admit you got me good.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 7, 2008)

shawn mills said:


> Ok DD,as head of your security team and bodyguard I have to approve any bikini shots or tattoo shots prior to public postage. We cant have photos out there that will cause a greater security risk to my client. I'm only thinking of your well being you understand?



Easy aren't you the one with the "mic"?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> i got ya hold on hun



Yeah hun, hold on..................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Easy aren't you the one with the "mic"?



Kenny says it's a small "mic".


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 7, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kenny says it's a small "mic".



Bueler.............Bueler...............


----------



## shawn mills (Jul 7, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kenny says it's a small "mic".



Kenny needs ta hush....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

shawn mills said:


> Kenny needs ta hush....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 7, 2008)

"Dazed and Confused".....


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> nothin i like the song they just dont have it



Here ya go, Freebird with the lyrics!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O1mCQKuvzCM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O1mCQKuvzCM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> "Dazed and Confused".....



Who?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 7, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> "Dazed and Confused".....



Glad you could join us.... did you just wake up?


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

okay i recorded it


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jul 7, 2008)

A pervert?  Me?  Just because I say what everybody's thinking?  All I can say is that she has that special kind of voice that I like in a woman country singer.  That and I'd like to see her in a video like Jennifer Nettles new one.  That ain't pervertish, that's just me.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 7, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who?




<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_XhAqG5f8Ak&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_XhAqG5f8Ak&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Workin2Hunt said:


> Glad you could join us.... did you just wake up?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 7, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> I'd like to see her in a video like Jennifer Nettles new one. That ain't pervertish, that's just me.



perv


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> A pervert?  Me?  Just because I say what everybody's thinking?  All I can say is that she has that special kind of voice that I like in a woman country singer.  That and I'd like to see her in a video like Jennifer Nettles new one.  That ain't pervertish, that's just me.



lol i need a video producer and a trip to the beach lol or to the lake lol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> A pervert?  Me?  Just because I say what everybody's thinking?  All I can say is that she has that special kind of voice that I like in a woman country singer.  That and I'd like to see her in a video like Jennifer Nettles new one.  That ain't pervertish, that's just me.



Once again.............perv.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 7, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Once again.............perv.



Somebody please pour some cold water on Clyde..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey DD, do you know any Neil Diamond songs?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> lol i need a video producer and a trip to the beach lol or to the lake lol



How does that quote go? "sweet baby Jesus" 
here it comes


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't have to hang around here and put up with this abuse......


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 7, 2008)

Clyde we are just messing around.
DISCLAIMER: Do not take anything seriously in the Nashville Star Thread.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> I don't have to hang around here and put up with this abuse......



We kinda like pervs around here.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 7, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We kinda like pervs around here.



Keeps the rest of us from gettin lonely


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jul 7, 2008)

Is there anybody here that wouldn't like to see her in a remake of Sugarland's new video?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 7, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We kinda like pervs around here.



Speaking of where's Kenny?


----------



## JohnK3 (Jul 7, 2008)

Dynamo Hum!

[grin]


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

yall aint right hahaha


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jul 7, 2008)

Speaking of perverts, what's wrong with that deers tongue in your avatar?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Is there anybody here that wouldn't like to see her in a remake of Sugarland's new video?





Workin2Hunt said:


> Speaking of where's Kenny?



  He was sleeping just fine this morning when I left the house.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 7, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Speaking of perverts, what's wrong with that deers tongue in your avatar?



He's pokin it out at you.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Is there anybody here that wouldn't like to see her in a remake of Sugarland's new video?



lol i havent seen the video


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

Workin2Hunt said:


> He's pokin it out at you.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

whats the song called


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> okay i recorded it



Somebody post it, pleeeeeeeeeassssssssssssse.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> whats the song called



Sweet Caroline...


----------



## JR (Jul 7, 2008)

Dear Lord....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Sweet Caroline...


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody post it, pleeeeeeeeeassssssssssssse.



i tried to post it but it wont let me


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> i tried to post it but it wont let me



Can someone help DD get this posted?


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jul 7, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rSyeto050ZU

I got it bookmarked...in red


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> lol i need a video producer and a trip to the beach lol or to the lake lol




Ok, I'll take you to the lake.  But you have to bring your own cinder block.


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok, I'll take you to the lake.  But you have to bring your own cinder block.



I thought you stand there and look pretty???


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok, I'll take you to the lake.  But you have to bring your own cinder block.



uhhh hahaha you tryin to drowned me haha goodone


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=rSyeto050ZU
> 
> I got it bookmarked...in red



that would we fun i could fun


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 7, 2008)

Resica said:


> I thought you stand there and look pretty???




I will.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> that would we fun i could fun



What-what?


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> What-what?



that would be fun to do. i think i could do the redo


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

just did loretta lynn


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 7, 2008)

terrible, fun....


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> terrible, fun....



huh??


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> just did loretta lynn



You better get busy organizing that fish fry, instead of just singing all day!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> You better get busy organizing that fish fry, instead of just singing all day!



lol like i said i want imputs on a date to have it on and where at


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> lol like i said i want imputs on a date to have it on and where at



You brought it up, you need to set it up.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> lol like i said i want imputs on a date to have it on and where at



It's all you!


----------



## BPR (Jul 7, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> terrible, fun....



I agree with half of what you said.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

Workin2Hunt said:


> You brought it up, you need to set it up.



yeabut like i said i dont want to put it on a day when some people cant go


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

BPR said:


> I agree with half of what you said.



which half??


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> yeabut like i said i dont want to put it on a day when some people cant go



you wont know until you say it


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> yeabut like i said i dont want to put it on a day when some people cant go


Can't please everybody anyway.


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> It's all you!


Lookin pretty???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Can't please everybody anyway.



Ain't that the troof.


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> yeabut like i said i dont want to put it on a day when some people cant go


Want me to organize it from up here?


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

Resica said:


> Want me to organize it from up here?



your funny hahaha


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm still waiting on somebody to man up and post their own song and challenge DD for the title.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I'm still waiting on somebody to man up and post their own song and challenge DD for the title.



hahaha yea bring it on hahaha


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 7, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I'm still waiting on somebody to man up and post their own song and challenge DD for the title.



You volunteering?


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 7, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> you wont know until you say it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

Workin2Hunt said:


> You volunteering?



I wanted to do a duet with Kenny, but he doesn't like ND.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 7, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wanted to do a duet with Kenny, but he doesn't like ND.



Well I guess Kenny will never know how it feels to be tingly..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Well I guess Kenny will never know how it feels to be tingly..



Oh Kenny knows all about tingly, he just doesnt know about "tingly", there is a difference.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 7, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Kenny knows all about tingly, he just doesnt know about "tingly", there is a difference.



So I guess Kenny is more of an Engelbert Humperdinck kind of guy, he knows about tingly but not ALL OVER.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

Workin2Hunt said:


> So I guess Kenny is more of an Engelbert Humperdinck kind of guy, he knows about tingly but not ALL OVER.



Now you got it.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 7, 2008)

K80 is in the bathroom and asked me to bump this thread...

TTT


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> K80 is in the bathroom and asked me to bump this thread...
> 
> TTT


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 7, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> K80 is in the bathroom and asked me to bump this thread...
> 
> TTT


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 7, 2008)

He said he's out of paper too.  Somebody slide a NewsWeek under the door


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> He said he's out of paper too.  Somebody slide a NewsWeek under the door



I heard he was down loading DD's greatest hits to his ipod.


----------



## JD (Jul 7, 2008)

Been out trying to get some work done today come back and have to catch up on 2 more pages... am I the only one that knows how to post these songs.... I do not have sound at work so ya'll will have to tell me how she does.

This one goes out to K80!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

<object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b5fd5566"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b5fd5566" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> He said he's out of paper too.  Somebody slide a NewsWeek under the door



hahaha yall are crazy


----------



## JD (Jul 7, 2008)

<object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/bf12dae5e"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/bf12dae5e" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> hahaha yall are crazy



You have no idea.  They only let me out of my room for one hour a day and the medicine wears off and it takes 8 of them 2 more hours to get me back in my coat.


----------



## JD (Jul 7, 2008)

<object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b3a683d6"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b3a683d6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> <object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/bf12dae5e"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/bf12dae5e" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>



i suck at those songs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2008)

You da man JD.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> <object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b3a683d6"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b3a683d6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>



that is my fav song


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow this is so great, its bad...


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Wow this is so great, its bad...



your a meanie


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> your a meanie


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


>



you sais it was so great it s bad thats mean


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> you sais it was so great it s bad thats mean



What-EVER!


So are we gonna have poke chops at the fish fry?


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jul 7, 2008)

Isn't this Dixie Chick music?  If so, Boo - hisssss.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> What-EVER!
> 
> 
> So are we gonna have poke chops at the fish fry?



its afish fry hun lol


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Isn't this Dixie Chick music?  If so, Boo - hisssss.



havent done dixie chick


----------



## JD (Jul 7, 2008)

This one goes out to Ambassadeer from K80!

<object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b6116117e"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b6116117e" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>


----------



## shawn mills (Jul 7, 2008)

Yall are killin me! So's Daisy, WHENS THE FISH FRY?


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

shawn mills said:


> Yall are killin me! So's Daisy, WHENS THE FISH FRY?



aug 2nd i guess


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> aug 2nd i guess



Good work Holli!!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 7, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> This one goes out to Ambassadeer from K80!
> 
> <object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b6116117e"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b6116117e" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>



if I only had a mic,,,,,


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 7, 2008)

Resica said:


> Good work Holli!!!



whos holli


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jul 7, 2008)

Double D, I loved some of your earlier work but this is what happend when I played that last one.  Luckily I had a camera handy or I would have missed it.   


http://youtube.com/watch?v=dcWsXeLLfB4


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> whos holli



my name is holli


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Double D, I loved some of your earlier work but this is what happend when I played that last one.  Luckily I had a camera handy or I would have missed it.
> 
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=dcWsXeLLfB4



that aint right


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> my name is holli



wait,,, I thought,,,aint it,,,,Ok


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 7, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Double D, I loved some of your earlier work but this is what happend when I played that last one.  Luckily I had a camera handy or I would have missed it.
> 
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=dcWsXeLLfB4


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> wait,,, I thought,,,aint it,,,,Ok



aint it what??


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> wait,,, I thought,,,aint it,,,,Ok



now now!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

Resica said:


> now now!



i dont get it


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> i dont get it


He's just


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 7, 2008)

Resica said:


> He's just



or am I......


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

Resica said:


> He's just



what did he think my name was


----------



## shawn mills (Jul 7, 2008)

I musta missed sumthin... Where is this fish fry on Aug. 2nd and what time. Geez Daisy... ya gotta keep the security team more informed!


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2008)

shawn mills said:


> I musta missed sumthin... Where is this fish fry on Aug. 2nd and what time. Geez Daisy... ya gotta keep the security team more informed!



It's at Shawn's place!!!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

shawn mills said:


> I musta missed sumthin... Where is this fish fry on Aug. 2nd and what time. Geez Daisy... ya gotta keep the security team more informed!



 i hear ya my bad


----------



## shawn mills (Jul 7, 2008)

Resica said:


> It's at Shawn's place!!!



Hey - We can do it. I got the farm near Pine Mountian, not too far from Newnan at all. Any of you quick to yap chaps able to come across the fish?


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

shawn mills said:


> Hey - We can do it. I got the farm near Pine Mountian, not too far from Newnan at all. Any of you quick to yap chaps able to come across the fish?



sounds good to me


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jul 7, 2008)

You got a farm at Pine Mountain?  I'm hoping to get drawn for the FDR Park hunt.  I was about to ask if you grew that brute in your avatar at the farm, but then I noticed the snow, so never mind.  I might be a little slow, but eventually I catch all the details.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jul 7, 2008)

Double D, will you sing for us at the fish fry?  Will they be serving beverages at this event?


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> sounds good to me



There ya go.You have a place and a date!!!!On to the details.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 7, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Double D, will you sing for us at the fish fry?  Will they be serving beverages at this event?



You gonna make the trip?


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jul 7, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> You gonna make the trip?



...are ya kiddin' me?


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2008)

It's only 800 somethin miles!!Heck no.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> ...are ya kiddin' me?



that a yea hahaha


----------



## fatboy84 (Jul 7, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> Is this Taylor Swift or DD????
> 
> <object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b6db2c7e"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b6db2c7e" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>




If you turn the volume down, you can't tell the difference.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jul 7, 2008)

I told Ambassadeer in a PM that I had certain stipulations that had to be met before I would agree to go.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jul 7, 2008)

fatboy84 said:


> If you turn the volume down, you can't tell the difference.



Thank goodness she finally turned 18.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 7, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> I told Ambassadeer in a PM that I had certain stipulations that had to be met before I would agree to go.



I sure those could be met...


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Thank goodness she finally turned 18.



who taylor or me


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> who taylor or me


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


>



what


----------



## Swede (Jul 7, 2008)

Make it stop!!!!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> <object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b5ca607e"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b5ca607e" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>



whats his quote got to do with that song??


----------



## JD (Jul 7, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> Make it stop!!!!


----------



## JD (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> whats his quote got to do with that song??



The name of the song is "Wrong Again"


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> The name of the song is "Wrong Again"



hahaha okay but im 19


----------



## BKA (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> hahaha okay but im 19



19????  Wow, I thought you were 12 or maybe 13.


----------



## K80 (Jul 7, 2008)

BKA said:


> 19????  Wow, I thought you were 12 or maybe 13.


----------



## JD (Jul 7, 2008)

BKA said:


> 19????  Wow, I thought you were 12 or maybe 13.


----------



## BKA (Jul 7, 2008)

JD6565 said:


>



Can I have a cookie?????


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

hahaha very funny


----------



## JD (Jul 7, 2008)

BKA said:


> Can I have a cookie?????



NO...


----------



## JD (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds like another hit to add to the label.

<object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b9d1da0e"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b9d1da0e" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> Sounds like another hit to add to the label.
> 
> <object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b9d1da0e"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b9d1da0e" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>



you already posted that song havent you??


----------



## JD (Jul 7, 2008)

I did but then deleted the post. I do not have sound on the computer at work and was not sure it was forum friendly so decided to remove it till I could here it.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> I did but then deleted the post. I do not have sound on the computer at work and was not sure it was forum friendly so decided to remove it till I could here it.



oh okay then


----------



## BKA (Jul 7, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> I did but then deleted the post. I do not have sound on the computer at work and was not sure it was forum friendly so decided to remove it till I could here it.



Look at you; being all responsible and stuff......


----------



## JD (Jul 7, 2008)

BKA said:


> Look at you; being all responsible and stuff......



Got a PM from a mod with no sound at work as well....Although it had crossed my mind.


----------



## BPR (Jul 7, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> i dont get it



Shocking.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2008)

BPR said:


> Shocking.



thats mean!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 7, 2008)

BKA said:


> Look at you; being all responsible and stuff......



What kind of fish are you bringing?


----------



## JD (Jul 7, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> What kind of fish are you bringing?



Could always bring some...


----------



## LLove (Jul 7, 2008)

truth hurts..


----------



## Jranger (Jul 7, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> What kind of fish are you bringing?



I have about 4 bags of white bass n hybrid, boneless filet's!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Jranger said:


> I have about 4 bags of white bass n hybrid, boneless filet's!!!


----------



## JD (Jul 7, 2008)

Nobody like Mullet?


----------



## BPR (Jul 7, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> Nobody like Mullet?



Its my favorite.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 7, 2008)

Lookout DD !!!

Millie-Bea says "YOU Dont Want None"!!!

<object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b9cd770e"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b9cd770e" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 7, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> Nobody like Mullet?



Heck yeah!

































For CUTBAIT


----------



## BKA (Jul 7, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> What kind of fish are you bringing?



It's a special breed........


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 7, 2008)

BKA said:


> It's a special breed........



Really...


Codfish?


----------



## JD (Jul 7, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Lookout DD !!!
> 
> Millie-Bea says "YOU Dont Want None"!!!
> 
> <object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b9cd770e"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b9cd770e" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>



I think I can speak for my client here when I say "Bring It"!!!


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jul 7, 2008)

> taylor or me?



Taylor.  I don't have a mic here but I'm making a "rrrrrrrrr" sound like a Puerto Rican woman.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 7, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Heck yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hang on there Mr. Pink Panty,,,


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 7, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> I think I can speak for my client here when I say "Bring It"!!!



I think Millie-Bea 
BROUGHT IT!   


Millie-Bea fan club NOW!


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> Hang on there Mr. Pink Panty,,,



They weren't pink


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 7, 2008)

They Were Purple.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 7, 2008)

I like mullet.


----------



## GAX (Jul 7, 2008)

I never stopped loving you Millie-Bea! Me and Olida-Nay, well, that was an accident. Please come home Millie-Bea!!


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> They Were Purple.



Purple has less drag as a patch in a muzzleloader


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> I like mullet.



I have never eaten it...but I am willing to try it


----------



## LLove (Jul 8, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> Nobody like Mullet?



well there wont be anymore of it here in our house


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 8, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> I think I can speak for my client here when I say "Bring It"!!!



so yall are sayin yall would like her to do a remake of the sugarland video???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Jranger (Jul 8, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> Make it stop!!!!


----------



## BKA (Jul 8, 2008)

Where has DD been?  Haven't seen him around much today.....recording studio?


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 8, 2008)

BKA said:


> Where has DD been?  Haven't seen him around much today.....recording studio?



its her thank you very much and no i just been around not causing trouble


----------



## WarrenCo (Jul 8, 2008)

ok, I just listen to it. I didnt know a dieing goose could sound so good.




sorry DD. maybe in person, with the correct sound stage, in a recording studio where they can adjust and help the pitch out, with some
good back up singers, basically under the right conditions, mmmmmmm who am I kidding, it wasnt very good at all.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 8, 2008)

WarrenCo said:


> ok, I just listen to it. I didnt know a dieing goose could sound so good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay whatever everyone cant be a fan. which i really dont care what ya think personally


----------



## BKA (Jul 8, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> its her thank you very much and no i just been around not causing trouble



oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!  I saw your picture and well.........it sure is hot outside.


----------



## BKA (Jul 8, 2008)

WarrenCo said:


> ok, I just listen to it. I didnt know a dieing goose could sound so good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 8, 2008)

BKA said:


> oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!  I saw your picture and well.........it sure is hot outside.



my picture???


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 8, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> okay whatever everyone cant be a fan. which i really dont care what ya think personally




Sure you do.  That's why you posted them!

I don't know any other 19 year olds who are 'awake' and on the computer at 5am.  ?


----------



## WarrenCo (Jul 8, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> okay whatever everyone cant be a fan. which i really dont care what ya think personally



THATS THE SPIRIT! JUST HAVING A LITTLE FUN! IF YOURE HOT, AND CAN SHAKE THAT THANG! IT DOESNT MATTER HOW YOU SOUND!!!!!!!!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 8, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Sure you do.  That's why you posted them!
> 
> I don't know any other 19 year olds who are 'awake' and on the computer at 5am.  ?



my dad left this mornin at 5 and it woke me up so i couldnt sleep.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 8, 2008)

WarrenCo said:


> THATS THE SPIRIT! JUST HAVING A LITTLE FUN! IF YOURE HOT, AND CAN SHAKE THAT THANG! IT DOESNT MATTER HOW YOU SOUND!!!!!!!!



if i wanted to be a dancer i would but i dont


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 8, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> my dad left this mornin at 5 and it woke me up so i couldnt sleep.



There is probably a good chance you are your dad!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 8, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> There is probably a good chance you are your dad!



see this is what im talkin bout this is uncalled for im getting pretty tired of being called a guy!! go pick on someone else and leave me alone


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## daisyduke (Jul 8, 2008)

its probably about time to use the ignore feature on some of yall


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 8, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> its probably about time to use the ignore feature on some of yall



like????


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jul 8, 2008)

Whahhh!!!...why dont you go trim your beard or something


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 8, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> like????



I think she's ignoring you.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 8, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I think she's ignoring you.



ah,,,,,but,,,,,why


----------



## LLove (Jul 8, 2008)

im confused as to why DD only needs the opinions of people who are praising her.. 
why are people who tell the truth, that don't think you're very good, told that their opinions aren't needed and she doesn't care what they think. 


if you can't take criticism, you can't be in the public eye. period.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 8, 2008)

LLove said:


> im confused as to why DD only needs the opinions of people who are praising her..
> why are people who tell the truth, that don't think you're very good, told that their opinions aren't needed and she doesn't care what they think.
> 
> 
> if you can't take criticism, you can't be in the public eye. period.



When are you going to post a song?


----------



## LLove (Jul 8, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> When are you going to post a song?



im not delusional. 

so i dont. 


see how easy that is ?


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 8, 2008)

LLove said:


> im not delusional.
> 
> so i dont.
> 
> ...



C'mon, 1st prize is a fishing pole from Sultan of Slime


----------



## JR (Jul 8, 2008)

LLove said:


> im not delusional.
> 
> so i dont.
> 
> ...



Nor do you have a seemingly undying need for attention!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi.


----------



## LLove (Jul 8, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> C'mon, 1st prize is a fishing pole from Sultan of Slime




wow tempting.. but i think i'll have to pass. 



kennyjr1976 said:


> Nor do you have a seemingly undying need for attention!



also a very valid point..


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2008)

Catty women on here!!


----------



## JR (Jul 8, 2008)

Just stopping by... Seems that I lost my catchers mitt again, anyone seen it in here?  Thanks for checking.


----------



## BKA (Jul 8, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> see this is what im talkin bout this is uncalled for im getting pretty tired of being called a guy!! go pick on someone else and leave me alone



Sorry sir.......


----------



## BKA (Jul 8, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi.



Hey.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Just stopping by... Seems that I lost my catchers mitt again, anyone seen it in here?  Thanks for checking.



I've seen the "mitt" that you are referring to.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2008)

BKA said:


> Hey.



Hi.


----------



## BKA (Jul 8, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi.



Hey.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2008)

BKA said:


> Hey.



Hi.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 8, 2008)

where have all the tunes gone?
Dont make me post another Millie-Bea joint!!


----------



## BKA (Jul 8, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi.



Hey.


----------



## Swede (Jul 8, 2008)

BKA said:


> Hey.




You two scared to ask each other out?


----------



## BKA (Jul 9, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi.



Hey.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2008)

BKA said:


> Hey.



Hi.


----------



## LLove (Jul 9, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> You two scared to ask each other out?



im trying to figure out which ones going to throw the rocks and which one is going to do the chasing around the fort and monkey bars..


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 9, 2008)

I like that black headed chick sitting on the stool in that dress the other night, best I can remember she sang pretty dern good to.


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 9, 2008)

BKA said:


> Sorry sir.......




Dang it Bobby!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2008)

LLove said:


> im trying to figure out which ones going to throw the rocks and which one is going to do the chasing around the fort and monkey bars..



Hi.


----------



## BKA (Jul 9, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi.



Hey.


----------



## LLove (Jul 9, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi.





BKA said:


> Hey.



howdy


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 9, 2008)

Can someone video me crooning for kenny so I can post it here to try and win the fishing rod from SOS?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2008)

PAPPILLION said:


> Can someone video me crooning for kenny so I can post it here to try and win the fishing rod from SOS?



Depends on what you will be wearing


----------



## JD (Jul 9, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Depends on what you will be wearing



Perv!!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 9, 2008)

PAPPILLION said:


> Can someone video me crooning for kenny so I can post it here to try and win the fishing rod from SOS?




I would throw in a new pack of 10/0 Gammas to see that


----------



## JD (Jul 30, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 30, 2008)

PAPPILLION said:


> Can someone video me crooning for kenny so I can post it here to try and win the fishing rod from SOS?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Depends on what you will be wearing





JD6565 said:


> Perv!!!





Sultan of Slime said:


> I would throw in a new pack of 10/0 Gammas to see that





JD6565 said:


> BUMP



Im ready,but nobody will video it


----------



## Pure Country (Jul 30, 2008)

*sing me a song*



OutFishHim said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/I7ffkpVwpEg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/I7ffkpVwpEg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Man that is just plain awful


----------



## JD (Jul 30, 2008)

Pure Country said:


> Man that is just plain awful



 Who bumped this back up to the top anyhow?


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 30, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> Who bumped this back up to the top anyhow?



I was wondering the same thing


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 30, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> BUMP


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 30, 2008)

Do I win the pole by default?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 30, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi



Hello to you too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2008)

PAPPILLION said:


> Do I win the pole by default?



What kinda "pole" didja win?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 30, 2008)

Kenny? How about here?


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 30, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What kinda "pole" didja win?



yall still trying to get me to fire off a few post and it aint gonna happen....

A certain mod likes to send me a few too many pms for my post.


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 30, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Kenny? How about here?



Nope


----------



## BKA (Aug 7, 2008)

Does anyone know how DD's recording session is going????


----------



## Swede (Aug 7, 2008)

BKA said:


> Does anyone know how DD's recording session is going????



Got your hands full with work today?


----------



## BKA (Aug 7, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> Got your hands full with work today?



Covered up.......


----------



## Swede (Aug 7, 2008)

BKA said:


> Covered up.......



Oh, was just wondering what posessed you.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Aug 7, 2008)

Pure Country said:


> Man that is just plain awful



Several dogs they put down at the shelter this morning just woke up and scratched at the dumpster.


----------



## BoxerLuvr (Aug 7, 2008)

BKA said:


> Does anyone know how DD's recording session is going????



How 'bout some visual to go along with the singing. 

http://www.singsnap.com/snap/watchandlisten/play/b712d1af5


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 7, 2008)

BoxerLuvr said:


> How 'bout some visual to go along with the singing.
> 
> http://www.singsnap.com/snap/watchandlisten/play/b712d1af5



I love it!!!


----------



## BKA (Aug 7, 2008)

BoxerLuvr said:


> How 'bout some visual to go along with the singing.
> 
> http://www.singsnap.com/snap/watchandlisten/play/b712d1af5



Sweet baby jesus.............


----------



## JD (Aug 7, 2008)

I can't believe my client changed her name without asking me first.


----------



## Swede (Aug 7, 2008)

Did you all sign her guest book?


----------



## Swede (Aug 7, 2008)

Whoops, they want you to sign up before you can do it.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 7, 2008)

BoxerLuvr said:


> How 'bout some visual to go along with the singing.
> 
> http://www.singsnap.com/snap/watchandlisten/play/b712d1af5



VID:

<object width="357" height="458"><param name="movie" value="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b712d1af5"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.singsnap.com/snap/e/b712d1af5" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="357" height="458"></embed></object>


----------



## Swede (Aug 7, 2008)

The one time a blocked site would come in handy, thanks IT guy , BKA and dawg2


----------



## BKA (Aug 7, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> The one time a blocked site would come in handy, thanks IT guy , BKA and dawg2



What is blocked?????


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> The one time a blocked site would come in handy, thanks IT guy , BKA and dawg2



   agreed BigSwede, Aaagreeed!


----------



## Swede (Aug 7, 2008)

Kebo said:


> agreed BigSwede, Aaagreeed!



I forgot boxerluvr, have something special for you.. Getting BKA all excited and all, thanks.


----------



## BKA (Aug 7, 2008)

Kebo said:


> agreed BigSwede, Aaagreeed!



Heeeyyyyyy!  Don't be hatin.....DD can sing; the man has some talent.........


----------



## BoxerLuvr (Aug 7, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> I forgot boxerluvr, have something special for you.. Getting BKA all excited and all, thanks.



Just knew y'all would love it.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2008)

BKA said:


> Heeeyyyyyy!  Don't be hatin.....DD can sing; the man has some talent.........


----------



## BKA (Sep 18, 2008)

Maybe DD will log back in and give us an update on her singing career......


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 18, 2008)

BKA said:


> Maybe DD will log back in and give us an update on her singing career......



I doubt it she seems to only post in her trout thread.


----------



## JD (Sep 18, 2008)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I doubt it she seems to only post in her trout thread.



Yea something kinda fishy about that....


----------



## BKA (Sep 18, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> Yea something kinda fishy about that....



yes it is......


----------



## LLove (Sep 18, 2008)

BKA said:


> Maybe DD will log back in and give us an update on her singing career......



doubt it.. shes probably in nashville by now living in phil vassar's guest house.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 18, 2008)

LLove said:


> doubt it.. shes probably in nashville by now living in phil vassar's guest house.



...ya think so?


----------



## LLove (Sep 18, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> ...ya think so?



totally!!

i'm a positive thinker


----------



## tuffdawg (Sep 18, 2008)

You all forget that she said she was busy with some new dude. Of course thats a little more info than I care to ever read again........ Will never look at a trout the same.............................


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 18, 2008)

LLove said:


> totally!!
> 
> i'm a positive thinker



Maybe she'll invite us to her crib for a bash


----------



## LLove (Sep 18, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Maybe she'll invite us to her crib for a bash



ooooh sounds great but i can't make it.. im washing my hair that nite!!


unless she switches it to another nite.. but then i'll be doing my nails so thats no good either.

But you let me know how it is buddy!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 18, 2008)

LLove said:


> ooooh sounds great but i can't make it.. im washing my hair that nite!!
> 
> 
> unless she switches it to another nite.. but then i'll be doing my nails so thats no good either.
> ...





BKA is going


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 19, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Maybe she'll invite us to her crib for a bash



I heard it was gonna be a fish fry.


----------



## Swede (Sep 19, 2008)

This pic works so well


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 19, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> This pic works so well


----------



## BKA (Sep 19, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> BKA is going



Wouldn't miss it....


----------



## BKA (Nov 4, 2008)

I wonder if DD will be at the CMAs tomorrow night????


----------



## JD (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## LJay (Nov 4, 2008)

Boy, Ya'll are a cruel, coldhearted bunch!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 4, 2008)

LJay said:


> Boy, Ya'll are a cruel, coldhearted bunch!!!



Ain't they though


----------



## BKA (Nov 4, 2008)

LJay said:


> Boy, Ya'll are a cruel, coldhearted bunch!!!







dawg2 said:


> Ain't they though



shut it.......


----------



## JD (Dec 5, 2008)

This should help everyone get in the Christmas Spirit....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 5, 2008)

oh for goodness sake!  kill it now!!!


----------



## JD (Dec 5, 2008)

mwallen56 said:


> oh for goodness sake!  kill it now!!!




Scrooge....


----------



## BKA (Dec 5, 2008)

DD is on my friend list.........  She is my BFF......


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> This should help everyone get in the Christmas Spirit....



I had to scroll way down to see who drug THIS nugget up -
JD6565


----------



## JD (Dec 5, 2008)

rangerdave said:


> I had to scroll way down to see who drug THIS nugget up -
> JD6565


----------



## BKA (Dec 5, 2008)

I love me some DD...........


----------



## JD (Dec 5, 2008)

BKA said:


> I love me some DD...........



Maybe you can help her with this....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=213317


----------



## JD (Dec 5, 2008)

BKA said:


> I love me some DD...........



Oh, I almost forgot.....


Perv!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BKA (Dec 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> Oh, I almost forgot.....
> 
> 
> Perv!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JD (Dec 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> Maybe you can help her with this....
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=213317



You need you a good recieptionist or somethin don't you....


----------



## BKA (Dec 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> You need you a good recieptionist or somethin don't you....



I need a "or somethin".........


----------



## Swede (Dec 5, 2008)

She ain't approved my "friends" request


----------



## xpertgreg (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## daisyduke (Dec 11, 2008)

i swear yall are a crazy bunch hahahaha. its funny yall all make fun of me but i get friend requests?? hahahaha i love it.


----------



## GAX (Dec 11, 2008)

That's just their misguided way of flirting.


----------



## BKA (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 11, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> That's just their misguided way of flirting.



should I punch her in the arm then run away?


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 11, 2008)

hahahaha i understand makes me feel like im in first grade again hahaha.


----------



## JD (Dec 11, 2008)

Sooooo, ummmmm..... How's the singing career going?


----------



## BKA (Dec 11, 2008)

JD said:


> Sooooo, ummmmm..... How's the singing career going?



Her music makes me tingly.......


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 11, 2008)

not goin anywhere at the time......


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 11, 2008)

BKA said:


> Her music makes me tingly.......



yea im sure it does hahahahaha


----------



## BKA (Dec 11, 2008)

Been trout fishing lately?


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 11, 2008)

nope havent been to my grandparents house to go trout fishin


----------



## Swede (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey DD


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 11, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> nope havent been to my grandparents house to go trout fishin



Where the heck you been Me and the gang was worried???


----------



## GAX (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow. This thread just exploded! Where did all yall come from?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey, glad to see you are a gator fan!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 11, 2008)

mwallen56 said:


> Hey, glad to see you are a gator fan!



SUCH a turn off....


----------



## BKA (Dec 11, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> View attachment 216872


----------



## GAX (Dec 11, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> View attachment 216872


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 11, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> i swear yall are a crazy bunch hahahaha. its funny yall all make fun of me but i get friend requests?? hahahaha i love it.



I have a new friend


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 11, 2008)

BKA said:


>





gaxtreme said:


>


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 11, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I have a new friend



musta rejected mine , won't even answer PM's ......


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 11, 2008)

Nugefan said:


> musta rejected mine , won't even answer PM's ......



Her PM box is probably full.  

Delete some messages, nugefan is trying to send you a PM


----------



## BKA (Dec 11, 2008)

Nugefan said:


> musta rejected mine , won't even answer PM's ......



She's my friend too...... Actually; we're kind of a couple now......


----------



## Resica (Dec 11, 2008)

BKA said:


> She's my friend too...... Actually; we're kind of a couple now......


Couple of what?


----------



## BKA (Dec 11, 2008)

Resica said:


> Couple of what?



tards......


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 11, 2008)

bka said:


> she's my friend too...... Actually; we're kind of a couple now......


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 11, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> SUCH a turn off....



Well I'm a dawg's fan.  Is that better??


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 11, 2008)

mwallen56 said:


> Well I'm a dawg's fan.  Is that better??


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2008)

man, she's selective!
 You'd think with 5000+ profile hits (before the stalker counter left us) she'd have maxed out the friends book. Congrats you lucky few, you band of brothers....


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 11, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> man, she's selective!
> You'd think with 5000+ profile hits (before the stalker counter left us) she'd have maxed out the friends book. Congrats you lucky few, you band of brothers....



Thank You I do what I can


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 17, 2008)

what is this a new game?? see who can be my friend hahahaha so instead of paris hiltons my new bff its daisydukes my new bff hahahaha jk


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey BFF!


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 17, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Hey BFF!



howdy hahaha


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 17, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> howdy hahaha



umm whats so funny?


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 17, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> howdy hahaha


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh Lord...


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 17, 2008)

where you been?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 17, 2008)

ive been having DD withdrawals!  don't stay gone so long, girl!  And you back off baby bass!


----------



## Jranger (Dec 17, 2008)

So.... do you really wear "Daisy Dukes" or what... Kenny want's to know.


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 17, 2008)

Jranger said:


> So.... do you really wear "Daisy Dukes" or what... Kenny want's to know.


----------



## Jranger (Dec 17, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


>



Heck, I was kinda curious too...


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 17, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> umm whats so funny?



nothin is funny im just in a laughing mood sorry if i offended you. and Jranger just because my name is daisyduke it doesnt mean i wear them hahaha


----------



## JD (Dec 17, 2008)

Jranger said:


> So.... do you really wear "Daisy Dukes" or what... Kenny want's to know.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 17, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> nothin is funny im just in a laughing mood sorry if i offended you. and Jranger just because my name is daisyduke it doesnt mean i wear them hahaha



Oh Ok


----------



## BKA (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey sweet thang......


----------



## Jranger (Dec 17, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> and Jranger just because my name is daisyduke it doesnt mean i wear them hahaha



Well, I wasn't implying that wearing them was a bad thing... just curious about the origin of the name. It was an improvement from your first one, I think anyway ...


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 17, 2008)

Jranger said:


> Well, I wasn't implying that wearing them was a bad thing... just curious about the origin of the name. It was an improvement from your first one, I think anyway ...



well i didnt say i didnt or do wear them hahaha yes i like this name better too


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 17, 2008)

BKA said:


> Hey sweet thang......



hay!


----------



## Jranger (Dec 17, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> hay!



Pretty expensive this year I hear, depending on the type...


----------



## BKA (Dec 17, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> hay!



Soooo; when are you having the fish fry?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 17, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> well i didnt say i didnt or do wear them hahaha yes i like this name better too



so ther is a chance......


proof???


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 17, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> nothin is funny im just in a laughing mood sorry if i offended you. and Jranger just because my name is daisyduke it doesnt mean i wear them hahaha



Well good, everybody likes to laugh.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 17, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> so ther is a chance......
> 
> 
> proof???



I forgot the proof is in the puddin


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 17, 2008)

I think a lot of you have kids older than her. That's gross.


----------



## Jranger (Dec 17, 2008)

BKA said:


> Soooo; when are you having the fish fry?



I have a couple of bags to throw into the batter!



The AmBASSaDEER said:


> so ther is a chance......
> 
> 
> proof???



Yeah, Bass wants to know if you have any pitchers...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 17, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I think a lot of you have kids older than her. That's gross.



Crazy women with a Player Hater Degree


----------



## BKA (Dec 17, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I think a lot of you have kids older than her. That's gross.



I think someone is jealous..........

You only wish you were half the woman that daisyduke is.............


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 17, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Crazy women with a Player Hater Degree



 Not hatin. Just sharpening claws...... thats all.


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I think a lot of you have kids older than her. That's gross.




Doesn't hurt to wish though.

Some of us have kids older than most on here.


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 17, 2008)

hahahaha daisyduke pic wouldnt be appropriate for here. and no fish fry maybe this spring or summer when it is warmer and prettier outside.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 17, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I think a lot of you have kids older than her.



whats your point?


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 17, 2008)

BKA said:


> I think someone is jealous..........
> 
> You only wish you were half the woman that daisyduke is.............



Your just upset because your still not tall enough to reach the urinals like a big boy.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 17, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Not hatin. Just sharpening claws...... thats all.



reear!!(cat noise) I like it!!


----------



## Jranger (Dec 17, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Your just upset because your still not tall enough to reach the urinals like a big boy.



Waters cold..waters deep too...


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Your just upset because your still not tall enough to reach the urinals like a big boy.



Now wait a minute..............I resemble that remark.


----------



## BKA (Dec 17, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> hahahaha daisyduke pic wouldnt be appropriate for here. and no fish fry maybe this spring or summer when it is warmer and prettier outside.



You complete me.......


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 17, 2008)

BKA said:


> I think someone is jealous..........
> 
> You only wish you were half the woman that daisyduke is.............



wow that was kinda harsh dont be talkin bout anybody on here we all can be friends.


----------



## BKA (Dec 17, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Your just upset because your still not tall enough to reach the urinals like a big boy.



It doesn't matter.....kenny helps me with that......


----------



## BKA (Dec 17, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> wow that was kinda harsh dont be talkin bout anybody on here we all can be friends.



She doesn't like you and she is out to get you.......tuffy is evil........


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Your just upset because your still not tall enough to reach the urinals like a big boy.



And besides, I will complain to the Mods and have this one locked to for putting down short people.  Being vertically challenged is not something to pick on.


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 17, 2008)

Randy said:


> And besides, I will complain to the Mods and have this one locked to for putting down short people.  Being vertically challenged is not something to pick on.



I wont be posting for a while anyway. So enjoy.


----------



## BKA (Dec 17, 2008)

Randy said:


> And besides, I will complain to the Mods and have this one locked to for putting down short people.  Being vertically challenged is not something to pick on.



That's right!  I have family members that are short!


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I wont be posting for a while anyway. So enjoy.



Got better things to do huh?


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 17, 2008)

awww im short but hey i dont mind it. you get picked on and learn to either laugh it off or ignore it


----------



## Resica (Dec 17, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I think a lot of you have kids older than her. That's gross.


Hush!


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 17, 2008)

BKA said:


> You complete me.......



I thought that I completed you?


----------



## BKA (Dec 17, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I thought that I completed you?



You do......just differently..........


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 17, 2008)

BKA said:


> You do......just differently..........



so whats that mean? how do i complete you then??


----------



## Jranger (Dec 17, 2008)

BKA said:


> You do......just differently..........



why does some sort of strap apparatus come to mind ...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 17, 2008)

Dang BKA gottem fightin over him


----------



## BKA (Dec 17, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> so whats that mean? how do i complete you then??



I can't say.......we are not supposed to talk about retards anymore.........


----------



## BKA (Dec 17, 2008)

Jranger said:


> why does some sort of strap apparatus come to mind ...


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 17, 2008)

BKA said:


> I can't say.......we are not supposed to talk about retards anymore.........



Well I bet tuffdawgs post count just got cut in half then


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 17, 2008)

BKA said:


> I can't say.......we are not supposed to talk about retards anymore.........



hahaha funny


----------



## BKA (Dec 17, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> hahaha funny



Not as funny as you pumpkin........


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 17, 2008)

BKA said:


> Not as funny as you pumpkin........



ohh so i look like a dang pumpkin now.... awww real nice... i like pumpkin seeds there real good


----------



## JD (Dec 17, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> ohh so i look like a dang pumpkin now.... awww real nice... i like pumpkin seeds there real good



Lights on....


----------



## BKA (Dec 17, 2008)

JD said:


> Lights on....



they are a bit dim.........


----------



## Jranger (Dec 17, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> ohh so i look like a dang pumpkin now.... awww real nice... i like pumpkin seeds there real good



It was a sweet as punkin pie type comment  smothered in nannar puddin too I'm sure...


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 17, 2008)

Jranger said:


> It was a sweet as punkin pie type comment  smothered in nannar puddin too I'm sure...



haha ohhhh ok got ya


----------



## BKA (Dec 17, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> haha ohhhh ok got ya



Sweet baby jesus.........


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 17, 2008)

yall im really not dumb im really kinda smart im not a genius. i like to just have fun and act goofy sometimes


----------



## Jranger (Dec 17, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> yall im really not dumb im really kinda smart im not a genius. i like to just have fun and act goofy sometimes



Nothing wrong with cutting up among friends ...


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 17, 2008)

Jranger said:


> Nothing wrong with cutting up among friends ...



that is true


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 17, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> yall im really not dumb im really kinda smart im not a genius. i like to just have fun and act goofy sometimes



See, you fit right in with all of us


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 17, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> See, you fit right in with all of us



i guess i do hahahaha


----------



## BKA (Dec 17, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> i guess i do hahahaha



hahahahahaha


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 17, 2008)

BKA said:


> hahahahahaha



you always have to have the last laugh dont ya





    HA HA HA


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2008)

BKA said:


> hahahahahaha





daisyduke said:


> you always have to have the last laugh dont ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...






He's special (that way)


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 17, 2008)

Kebo said:


> He's special (that way)



yes i know he is..........not hahahaha jk


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> yes i know he is..........


----------



## Turkeypaw (May 11, 2009)

:d:d:d


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 16, 2009)

we need music.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 16, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> we need music.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 17, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> we need music.



yep she is in a band and no music posted yet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2018)

daisyduke said:


> i messed it up cuz i didnt have the stereo mix on then thats why i messed up i will redo for ya





JD said:


> Oh no, no, no, that's OK don't want to put you through any trouble.





BKA said:


> I'm speechless...........and I feel a little violated........





daisyduke said:


> i think letting yall hear me sing has kinda opened the door for me alittle more here


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm single


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2018)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> I'm single


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 16, 2018)

mercy.....


----------



## ddgarcia (Apr 16, 2018)

Ikr?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 16, 2018)

So.........Kwak is stawkin' DD at 4 in the morning?


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 16, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> So.........Kwak is stawkin' DD at 4 in the morning?



Hope he had all his clothes on ....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 16, 2018)

Nugefan said:


> Hope he had all his clothes on ....



He wallered in muddy chalk to cover up all of the unmentionable parts.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 16, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He wallered in muddy chalk to cover up all of the unmentionable parts.



he still has some cuth .... make me so proud ....


----------



## Big7 (Apr 16, 2018)

bandit ALL "guestzzz".

Just Sayin'.


----------

